# A



## A320pilot (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi all,
I read about this Calle Zorro guy and liked what he had to say and also what I've read from people on here, so I purchased his ebooks. However I have no idea how to find my password to open the ebooks. Does anyone know where to find it? I can download them but not open them. TIA


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You will need to contact the retailer who sold you the books. TAM cannot help you.


----------

